# overclocking and undervolting



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd like to experiment some with overclocking and undervolting. Is there a special app that's better to use than others? I looked and there were a few out on the market, some free some paid. Also any suggestions or guidelines anyone has would be appreciated.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Depends on your kernel, if you're using imnuts new kernel then Voltage Control is a good free one, otherwise SetCPU. 
If you're running imoseyon's repacked then Tegrak ultimate is the way to go.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Depends on your kernel, if you're using imnuts new kernel then Voltage Control is a good free one, otherwise SetCPU.
> If you're running imoseyon's repacked then Tegrak ultimate is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Using Imnuts' new kernel running on TweakStock. I'll try Voltage Control. Thanks!


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, I would give another +1 for Voltage Control. The free version doesn't feel limited at all, and it works quite nicely.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Voltage control has one problem for me. The governor doesn't stick at boot. I always have to go into the app and select smartassv2 manually.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Voltage control has one problem for me. The governor doesn't stick at boot. I always have to go into the app and select smartassv2 manually.


I have the same issue. Edit the file /etc/init.d/91voltctrl. Near the top, there is a line that says "sleep 20". It's supposed to sleep for 20 seconds as a workaround for stock roms setting things during boot, but I found that 20 seconds wasn't long enough. I changed it to 60 and it worked fine after that. There's something in the stock kernel, or at least in TweakStock, that is setting the governor to ondemand at some point during the boot process.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I have the same issue. Edit the file /etc/init.d/91voltctrl. Near the top, there is a line that says "sleep 20". It's supposed to sleep for 20 seconds as a workaround for stock roms setting things during boot, but I found that 20 seconds wasn't long enough. I changed it to 60 and it worked fine after that. There's something in the stock kernel, or at least in TweakStock, that is setting the governor to ondemand at some point during the boot process.


Actually this broke the frequencies at boot too.


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

i havent had issues with the paid version of tegrak with froyo and GB

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

RWNube said:


> i havent had issues with the paid version of tegrak with froyo and GB
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Tegrak is inferior to PBJ kernel in every way. It relies on a kernel module and can only modify the top frequency. PBJ offers multiple steps and lets you choose any of them be on or off. Nearly an basic overclocking app can be used with.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Actually this broke the frequencies at boot too.


Odd. It shouldn't. If anything, this should fix issues with frequencies not sticking. All it does is make the system wait longer to execute the script. It doesn't actually change anything its doing. Changing it to 60 works perfectly for me.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Odd. It shouldn't. If anything, this should fix issues with frequencies not sticking. All it does is make the system wait longer to execute the script. It doesn't actually change anything its doing. Changing it to 60 works perfectly for me.


When I run the script in script manager it gives me a bunch of errors.


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

What are the thoughts on CPU master from Antutu? Is it good or should I stay away from it?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

craigbob said:


> What are the thoughts on CPU master from Antutu? Is it good or should I stay away from it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


If you are using the free one then don't. The best free OC tools are voltage control and no frills cpu control. The only problem with no frills for me is that it is constantly running, while voltage control uses an init.d script. However, the script currently does not work for me, so I am using no frills.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> When I run the script in script manager it gives me a bunch of errors.


I've never run it in script manager. It should just run on boot if it's in /etc/init.d. If it doesn't, then you probably need to update your Busybox. The one baked into TweakStock doesn't seem to have proper run-parts support, so I updated to 1.19.3 from jrummy's installer and it worked fine.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

it worked for me when I changed it to 40...but there are technically 2 areas in the beginning that say 20.....its says
echo "Sleeping for 20 seconds to workaround oc not setting properly on stock derviative roms..."
sleep 20

I changed them both to 40


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

chiahead52 said:


> it worked for me when I changed it to 40...but there are technically 2 areas in the beginning that say 20.....its says
> echo "Sleeping for 20 seconds to workaround oc not setting properly on stock derviative roms..."
> sleep 20
> 
> I changed them both to 40


The first one is just an informational that displays if you run the script from the command line. It has no bearing on the operation of the script. The line that matters is the one that starts with "sleep"


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I've never run it in script manager. It should just run on boot if it's in /etc/init.d. If it doesn't, then you probably need to update your Busybox. The one baked into TweakStock doesn't seem to have proper run-parts support, so I updated to 1.19.3 from jrummy's installer and it worked fine.


I have to use 1.18.2 for v6 supercharger.


----------



## valve_timing (Jan 6, 2012)

Im using setcpu and I went.-50 mv all across the board you guys have any tips

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I have the same issue. Edit the file /etc/init.d/91voltctrl. Near the top, there is a line that says "sleep 20". It's supposed to sleep for 20 seconds as a workaround for stock roms setting things during boot, but I found that 20 seconds wasn't long enough. I changed it to 60 and it worked fine after that. There's something in the stock kernel, or at least in TweakStock, that is setting the governor to ondemand at some point during the boot process.


I did this and it broke the frequencies, voltage settings and I/O and governor, restored my backup and rebooted and realized it wasn't changing the I/O or Governor - this on Eclipse with Pbj 0115 on Ext4


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> If you are using the free one then don't. The best free OC tools are voltage control and no frills cpu control. The only problem with no frills for me is that it is constantly running, while voltage control uses an init.d script. However, the script currently does not work for me, so I am using no frills.


Ok. Thanks. What is the problem with the free version of cpu master?

The current version send to have OC, and voltage control. As well as governor and I/O support.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just wanted to note that a new version of Voltage Control just came out in the Market that will apply at boot without using an init.d script. I've tried it and it seems much more reliable for those having trouble with the init.d method.


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Voltage control has one problem for me. The governor doesn't stick at boot. I always have to go into the app and select smartassv2 manually.


Download script manager then go to init.d folder and have the voltage control script run at boot and run as root. Doing that will make it stick. You can take any script that goes in the init.d folder and get it to work by doing this even if the kernel doesn't support init.d.

Sent from TweakStock


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

coreysr said:


> Download script manager then go to init.d folder and have the voltage control script run at boot and run as root. Doing that will make it stick. You can take any script that goes in the init.d folder and get it to work by doing this even if the kernel doesn't support init.d.
> 
> Sent from TweakStock


True and the script doesn't even need to be in the init.d folder for this to work.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

